# WHEA-Logger events - why am I getting these? Also, heat issues



## alex_ncfc (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all, first time poster on here - after all my years online I can't believe I've not come across this site before, but when searching for solutions to my current problem (explained below) I found myself here, so here goes:

I've just performed a clean re-install of Windows 7 on my laptop, and it seems to be running well but I would like to know what these entries are which I am seeing in the Event Viewer:

*WHEA-LOGGER (event 18)

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Unknown Error
Processor ID: 1

The details view of this entry contains further information.*

I have seen a few of these when searching on this site but none relating to the above. What is this error actually telling me? Seeing as everything seems to be running normally, then I am confused by this.

I'm wondering if it was anything to do with overheating? This laptop (Acer Aspire 7520) gets VERY hot and the fan seems to be going constantly. My temps aren't great, but it's my GPU temperature which is alarming:










I have had no freeze-ups and the system seems to be running at a decent speed but ideally I want to get these temperatures down so the unit is not so hot (I am even using one of those laptop stands with a built-in fan, but it appears to make little difference) as who knows, maybe it would run even faster if it was not so hot?

I've had the back cover off and the fan is clearly visible, but also just as clearly it is not clogged with dust and nor are my vents, so I am stumped on this one.

So basically, is anyone able to offer any advice on a) the WHEA-Logger error in the Windows event viewer and b) how I can cool this thing down?

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

High temps on most of the stuff - but it's not critically high.
If you live in a house without air conditioning in Norfolk, VA, USA this is probably normal due to the high temps and humidity at this time of year. If it's Norfolk in the UK, then that probably isn't the case.

Try aiming a house fan into the open case to see if that brings the temps down. If it does, then you'll need more work on airflow and fans within your case. A long time ago I got a 3º C decrease by putting a blowhole and fan in the top of my case.

The WHEA-Logger error is mentioning a Machine Check Exception. This is an error that's transmitted by your CPU to Windows. They're not easy to debug, but you can figure them out. Have a look at this post for some things to check: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/35349-2-int-stop-0x124-what-means-what-try.html

Also, use this link to check your software and hardware for compatibility issues: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/compatibility/windows-7/en-us/default.aspx


----------

